# The Shows



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Stock Show day -2*

As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.

Of course it's been total chaos try to have enough products on hand to sell or show. Of course on top of this, i am in the process of becoming single again. Never easy, but something that has to be dealt with.

As part of the show, i get to have my furniture in the business areas where all the big-wigs make have meetings.

It should be an interesting run.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


I was just wondering where you have been. Haven't seen a post from you in a while. Hope you do great at the show!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


I am sure the show will go fine for you and so will the future. Hang in there.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


It takes some kind of special person to do a ten day show, and you are just that guy. Wishing you the best at the show and the future … as Stumpy says "You've earned it my friend".


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Best of luck… Hope you come out for the better in BOTH situations!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


I hope you have a successful show Monte.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


good luck Monte ,hope you sell it all


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Pics of the show would be nice.. and good luck at the show..


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


hope you have a blessed show.hope everything works out for the best for you!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Monte, it is my sincere prayer that you will always be happy in your work. God Bless.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the show Monte. The only thing for certain in life is uncertainty. 
All the best to you.

Sandra


----------



## carver (Nov 4, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


good luck Monte.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the "process" but you will land on your feet. Best wishes at the show my friend. Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


You will do *great* at the show Monte…Your work deserves it..Best of Luck with the other matter.
10 days is a marathon…I have done 4 day shows and was worn out.


----------



## Danal (Apr 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hey Monte, thanks for the nice comments on my work. 10 days, wow thought it was a mistype, had to read twice. Finally got to look at your mugs and very impressed, you should do well with them. Wishing you well in the show and your new beginning. Go MONTY!!!!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


I didn't get a notice of your blog. I'm late to your send off party. Wow a 10 day show? 2 a year. How many have you done? What is the space demension?

Sorry to hear about the rest of your life. Hope this is a success.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show day -2*
> 
> As I mentioned in blogs before I do two 10 day shows each year. Friday is arguably the most important of the two. Yes it's a Stock Show & Rodeo. However, for this particular show, the vendor area is truly one of the main attractions. An estimated 200,000 people will pass through in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Monte, wishing you all the luck and also with lives ups and downs, hope every thing works out for you bud.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Day 1, Who put me in charge? *

So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.

First you get there to set up only to find they put me in a single booth instead of a double. Now they seemed surprised that I wanted a double booth. Well, I paid for a double booth so silly me thought that's what I would get. No chance of a bigger one, so now just deal with it.

Then the realization that the person that loaded the truck (me) didn't load tables. Well duh,how did I miss that? Not a huge problem as I was very cramped and they were more than happy to rent me one.

But no I still had the biggest achievement, jewelry boxes. One of my biggest sellers. I try to have 10-15 on display. I showed up with 2. Yup, the guy loading the truck again. Thought about firing him but, well you know.

I go home at the end of every day. So tomorrow I'll bring more, assuming the guy loading the truck remembers.

The doors are open, let the chaos begin.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Monte. You just cant find good help these days! Oh well, you get what you pay for, right?

Maybe tomorrow will be better,,,, cant hardly get much worse now can it?


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


i beleave thats what a check list is for. not that i haven't done something like that even with a list.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Round 2….....make up for round 1 ! LOL

If this is the biggest problems you have had, you have got it made. You'll do fine!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Go get 'em Monte … do well at the show.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Well, Monte, don't be so hard on your employee. He probably was trying to do what was in your mind. It's a good thing that ya'll don't have to spend 24 hours a day with each other. ;-| Anyways, I hope you had a good show.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Good luck Monte! I know exactly what you mean. I struggle to remember everything. Everyone around me jokes saying I have the attention span of a goldfish as I am always forgetting stuff. Anyway, hope the best!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Did you have to setup on the morning of the first day or were you able to set up the day before? The shows I have done so far all have a day-before setup…I guess this hopefully prevents the chaos of so many artists setting up all at once in the early morning…
You are definitely not alone in the "forgot stuff" category…I am a lifetime charter member…but it always somehow seems to work out just fine. I *now* have a spreadsheet of everything I need to bring…so it is helping somewhat…
Good Luck at the show…!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


It's a constant strugle as we age Monte
When I am tired and need to remember something really important, I put a piece of tape on my hand.

Hope you do well at the show.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


lanwater…I tried the tape but couldn't remember what the tape was for…


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


heck monte i thought i was the only one that forgets what i need.


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


hope you have better luck nest time


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, Monte. At least you didn't do what I did. I drove across Houston to shoot a high school football game only to remember my 32GB compact flash memory card was still in my card reader on my PC! I had to find the closest Walmart and buy a krummy card to get me by. That only happened once. From that day forward, I had a spare card in my truck and my wifes Tahoe! Even though I have retired from photography, the cards are still in the consoles!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Sorry you got off to a rocky start but know that you'll make it all work. Surely they're going to refund half your rental fee? THAT would pi$$ me off royally! Hope you can make do with the single space. I'll be thinking about you and hoping for record sales! I can't go anywhere without maling a checklist and checking it multiple times but then you already know how anal I am!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


I think the root of your labor issues lies in the personnel department - you need better hiring criteria!!

Good luck with the rest of the show..


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


I used to write standard operating procedures for operations folks like me at the chemical plant I worked at. Maybe you need to develop a couple for your events. 

Even a simple checklist would be helpful.
And don't forget the Whatif?
Whatif it starts raining?
Whatif there is no power available
Something like that.

Good luck.

Note: I have gone fishing and left either the boat anchor or the landing net at home. :-( Neither is good when you are salt water fishing.
Mike


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


My daughter went off to a horse show several years ago and forgot her saddle!!! She called me and I told her she would just have to jump him bareback and wished her good luck. She called my wife next. My wife then drove 200 miles round trip to take her saddle to her! Moral of this story: Dad is an A$$hole and Mom will always come to your rescue. I thought this would be a good learning experience for her. NOT!


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


There is always the following day


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


I got to show once and found out that I had forgot my cash box.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you mighta been thinkin like me…...........not at all…. lol
You'll be alright.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 1, Who put me in charge? *
> 
> So you plan everything, check to make sure it's all loaded. Then you get to the site and Murphy's Law kicks in.
> 
> ...


I watched a video not long ago about vendor prepping, was said to centralize everything in one location so that it's all there when you get ready to load, I know that somethings this just ain't practical, I make a check list and keep it updated.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*start day 3*

Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also 

Sales are decent, certainly not record setting. I have gone through probably 150 business cards. A couple other noteworthy offers from a couple store owners to buy bulk to resale. We'll be negotiating as the week goes on.










As you can see I have one of Andy's boxes on display. I really thought the one lady was going to buy it but her husband turned Scrooge on me. Should've sent him to the truck!

I brought 6 dozen mugs with me. I have sold about a third of them. Gotta have little stuff to draw them in, then a couple furniture orders makes it all worthwhile.










More of my clutter corner. Hate being cramped.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Monte, wishing you the best in sales.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are having a good sale so far. Like the "mug" display stand. That would definitely be the "hook" for me if I was walking by your area. Good luck with the rest of the show.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, Ok kiddies, todays math lesson

6 doz mugs. 
1/3 sold by start of day 3.

Extrapolating this information,
How soon will Monte run outof mugs?

Moral of this lesson…. Shoulda brought more mugs, Monte


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


I'm with jaykaypur. Those mugs make me want to walk to them and pick one up. Glad to hear about the wholesale offers. Those can get interesting. I would normally wish you the best of luck but I don't think you need luck. Your hard work and craftsmanship speak volumes. Have a good day!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Always wish you good luck with sales of your very fine products. Have fun, bring home the green..


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


glad to hear you're having a good sale.those mugs are great i can see why there selling.

all your items look great,hope you have even more good fortune!!!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


You will have a great show Monte. That is a nice booth display and a good mug shot.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


It sounds like your show is going reasonably well. I hope your success continues.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Monte, you're very creative and industrious. You deserve to have a good shop and hope that you do well.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Monte-Nice setup. Good luck on the sales and future commissions. I did notice that, at least, your "assistant" remembered to bring tables to the show.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


I can see why you wanted the double space … but alas we do with what we have.
now that the space is paid for its all profit from here … Sure.
Wishing you the very best.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


72 mugs? WOW! I don't know when you sleep. As hard as you have worked, you deserve a home run at this show. And it looks like you are off to a good start. Drink lots of non-sugary stuff for your voice. Don't worry about my box. I told you, they are cursed!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *start day 3*
> 
> Two days in and I am hoarse. Although part of it I believe is the air handling system and how low humility is in building. Others have complained about that also. Of course I have been known to talk a lot also
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. Thanks for taking us along on the journey.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Day 4 - a little slow*

"Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.

Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


ha ha ha…......they walk among us Monte!

Glad the show is going well for you and you are keeping entertained!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


that is scary. Where is this show? and for 2 weekends? Thnx in advance


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


Rapid City SD. 10 days straight.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


Ahh.. I was there in 1990 for the Sturgis bike rally. 600000 + motorcycles…..........the ground just vibrated…. very awesome time


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


Monte- I made the observation that you see the same people at the State Fair that you see at Championship Wrestling matches. Best wishes and hope your voice is better.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


So… how'r the mugs holding out? Still got any left?


----------



## brentgolden44 (Dec 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


haha….sounds like the lime green hair lady was the one that lost her prescription. With that color hair, she was probably hoping someone would take her picture…...........good luck…...............


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 4 - a little slow*
> 
> "Will the person that left their prescriptions in the food court please come to the main office to claim them". Really, some peop[le amaze me. Including the lady with the lime green hair. I thought it would be rude to go up and take her picture.
> 
> Overall it was a good weekend. Suppossedly the second weekend is the biggest. Should be interesting. Not much to report today, not much happening.


Monte, Glad the show is going mostly well. That announcement is hilarious. Good luck with the rest of the show, I am prepping for the Spring show we got into so I hear ya about busy shop time earlier in the week.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Day 5*

Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.

This is my first time at this show. They say that the second weekend is bigger than the first. Although we hope for more sales, as a one man shop I have enough already to keep me busy for quite some time. I have also run across several people that have trees for me to come and get. Have to keep the logs coming in. I have crossed the profit line for the show so all is getting better.

My welder said it would be another 2 weeks before he could come and finish frame on my bandsaw mill. Guess I make due till then.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


Thats good news. Hitting the break even number always puts a smile on my face. I imagine yours too as you still have about 5 days left. Good job


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


Comment of the day;

Father to daughter, "don't look at me like that" 
Daughter, "why?" 
Father, "because it costs me money when you look at me like that."


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


That's a very smart Dad! 

Keep the spirits up Momte. Sounds like it's going rather well (all things considered)


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


keep up the hard work


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


good luck. hope the weather gets a lil better for a good turnout


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...












You will do very good at this show…they always have a way of working out great in the long run…especially with your fine work and persistance…
The hardest part is surviving 10 days of physically being there.
The longest show i have done was 4 days and it was exhausting. It tok me several days to re-cooper-ate


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Monte. I hope the weather doesn't keep folks away the 2nd week.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 5*
> 
> Although today actually brought a couple really good sales, you can feel cabin fever starting to creep in on many of the vendors. Sales pitches and promo speaches are starting to sound tiring. I am stuck in town tonight because there was no travel advised between here and home due to blizzard conditions. This isn't good as I need to keep trying to add a few things. But if I don't I guess I will know to be better prepared next time.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the sales Monte. Sorry about the blizzard. Good decision not to try to drive home. People in your country have to be tough to get out in January but I suppose you get used to it. (not me though) Best of luck over the next 5 days and keep us posted.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Beginning Day 7*

Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.

From here on, large crowds are expected. Things should be good for the remainder of the week. I was stuck here in town again last night due to weather at my house. 30 mph winds, 1-3 inches of snow and a wonderful -1 (F) for temperature.

Security here does not allow vendors to go out of their areas outside show times. So accept for the ones next to you, you don't get to see each others work or see what else is out there for most of the week. After some of the vendors complained about the restrictions, yesterday we were allowed an hour of roaming time. However for a one person booth, do I stay so that I can talk to other vendors coming around or do I wander and see if there are any ideas for new products that i can "borrow" from other vendors. As the saying goes, there is no honor among thieves. there are only maybe 6 boothes dedicated to wood products. But none of us actuall sell the same thing. Actually the best ideas I got were not at the other booths with woodworking. It was at one of the shoe shops.They had a wooden secerataries desk and wooden trunk that they used for storage (not for sale). both were great. Their "likeness" will be displayed in a couple future projects.

I have made numerous contacts with people that have trees that they want removed and will give me. This includes one gentleman that said he had quite a bit of Black Walnut, cherry, oak and ash. Then said I could cut all I want. Dangerous statement. I could go stupid and clear cut his entire place! 

Enough babble for now.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


Do you know someone that would booth sit for you for a hour or so? Bribe them with a free lunch or something…
I can't imagine not being able to go around to all the other booths and shoot the breeze…one thing I really enjoy alot at a show.
I hope these next several days are fantastic for you.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hang in there buddy. Three days to go, you're in the home stretch now!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


Monte,

Thanks for the blog. Sounds less than you expected? And may produce a number of opportunities. Weather may put a damper on other people getting out as well?

Wish you a better tommorrow!

I'd keep a journal and some pictures to remember what I might forget. LOL!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


It's too bad they can't organize some way for the vendors to get a little free time. I guess it's difficult with just yourself manning the booth. I hope the overall sales will be good for you in the end.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


Well, I know you have made the cut-even stage and more "real-time" green is always good but you will do fine AND you have all that promised wood to gather and convert to "green." I agree with Doc on a journal/pics for future shows. Something I need to do myself!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


I wish you were a bit closer, I'd be more than happy to provide you with some break tim; but alas, a two day treck in the snow just ain't in the cards … Oh by the way, +68 degrees, partly cloudy, and I'm in a short sleved shirt. (insert yuks here)
I am anxous to see what you make out of that salvaged wood … and envious.
With that kind of weather I am surprised that anyone is out at the show.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hang in there my friend, spring will get there some day. Supposed to be 15 here in the morning. Wish I was there to help and babysit the booth so you could take a break. Not getting to go home isn't running you short of stock yet? I'm hopin that sales pick up towards the end (and maybe that lady will come back without her husband and buy my box!). Stay warm and best of luck for the rest of the show.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Beginning Day 7*
> 
> Yesterday was an excersize in futility. Decent crowd. Spend the day sketching numerous items for people without a single order being taken. That doesn't mean that there is no chance of any of th sketch ups coming through, it just didn't happen yesterday.
> 
> ...


It may be cold, but, hope your sales are hot.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Day 8*

Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.





































Have a great day to all!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you've had a good show, Monte. You seem to be a hard worker and very productive.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Good goin, Monte


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


You're rounding third, and ready to head into the home stretch! Good job Buddy


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


glad things worked out monte, learning what to do next time is a valuable piece of onfo, it sounds like you got some orders too..thats great…have a great weekend…is sunday the last day..grizz


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Monte
Glad to hear the show has gone well for ya. Glad the weather you have been having hasn't hurt the show. Hang in there.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


The rodeo is still Sunday, but I found out yesterday that vendor areas are done Saturday night. Fine with me. Back in the shop on Sunday.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Hey Monte….glad everything is working out. Did you make the table in pics 3 and 4 ? It is SWEET!!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Tyler makes all of the barn wood items. He has access to a large supply of it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Have you sold any big pieces?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Glad it went well for you Monte. Some real interesting items there. I especially liked the antler lamps.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


I have 3 large furniture orders besides selling everything I had in booth. The booth will get real empty by mid day tomorrow.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


I'm soooooooooooo glad to hear that!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


I am glad to hear it has been a profitable week….all that money to spend now…look out tool store…here comes Monte…!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


glad to hear you've had a good week.hope you sell everything and don't have to pack up anything.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day 8*
> 
> Is the anticipation from hoping there are big crowds or because it's almost over? Although we haven't had banner crowds, I am perfectly satisfied with how my week has gone. I will leave with a comfortable profit and will have learned even more about how to do this. Had to rearrange this morning due to shelf units leaving booth. A guy that does reclaimed lumber work shows with in the summer. He brought in stuff to fill the void. I haven't talked him into joining LJ's yet, but I will.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good show. Hope the snow has cleared off enough for you to have a safe trip back home. Doesn't sound like you have much to haul home and that's the whole point!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Big day *

Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.

Have a great day to all!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


GREAT! Have a fun day.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


Good luck!


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


. . . glad you're having fun, Monte. That makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


Go Get'em Monte! Glad ot hear that you are geting some orders, it will keep you in the shop and off the streets.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


Git 'er done Monte !

Glad the show is going well for ya.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


Let us know how it turned out Monte. Good luck with your sales.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


Been following your adventure with all it's ups and downs most closely. If I ever have the courage to go "pro" I'll be back.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


By the time I read the post the show is most likely over. I sure hope you had a great and profitable day…


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Big day *
> 
> Big day for 2 reasons, it's supposed to be the biggest crowd of the week and at 7:30 tonight it's over. The crowd is already in hallway. Yesterday was decent. I have a couple orders that will be real fun builds.
> 
> Have a great day to all!


Did'ja make it home in the blizzard ok?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Stock Show 2013 wrap up*

For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.

I made a decent profit on the show. Most of that will be spent on new tools and upgrades in the shop 

66 of 72 mugs sold, 11 of 12 boxes, a dozen dog food holders and assorted other small stuff. The small items pay for the booth. The big items are still where I make my money. I had some really nice orders. Probably as much as I can handle at this point. I also got a good list of trees to go cut. That's essential also. Next show is in about a month. Hopefully i can have stock built back up again. It's home show time. They tend to be expensive to get in to, but payoffs can be huge also. I got (stolen) ideas for a couple new things to make that I think will do well.

I have orders for a custom gun cabinet and a custom bar that I am looking forward to. I will post them when the time comes.

Until March, that's all for now.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Good job Buddy. *NOW BACK TO WORK!* You're burnin' daylight and you got another show to get ready for


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Monte, I'd say, from your sales numbers, that you had a GREAT show. Now that you have that under your belt, next years will be even better. Good to see another LJ doing well.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Congratulations of your successful show…! They sure are fun…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Monte. Hard work and know how usually pay off.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Good job! Success!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you did very well. Congrats Monte


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Congrats Monte, you've earned every dollar of profit, it's not easy to put on a sale like that … and for 10 days … WOW.
I'm glad that you did well and walked away with a few coins.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Monte, happy to hear the show went so well for ya. Wishing ya good shop time getting ready for the next one and building the orders from this one.

CtL


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Not to shabby for your first time? Will you have time to blog your builds or too much to do? LOL! REally nice to hear you are prospering.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


glad to hear you had a good show monte.i can see why you sold so much with the quality work you do.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Monte. Sounds like a winner and you will probably do even better next time.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Good job showing a profit. Now you need to take a short break. Maybe a road trip to Ok.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the successful show man!


----------



## BGW (Nov 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Stock Show 2013 wrap up*
> 
> For my first run at this show, I would consider it a success. I have already signed up for next year. Of course there's a learning curve, but that's to be expected. She assured me I would get a larger booth next year.
> 
> ...


Monte,

I've enjoyed reading your blog about the show and living vicariously through your experiences. Thank you for taking the time to let us know how things went. I am looking forward to seeing the gun cabinet you are making…I'm sure that your unique style will make for a wonderful piece.

God bless my friend and keep up the good work.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*a blemish in the ending*

I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything

It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Good chance there was security cameras????


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Unknown about cameras. Staff couldn't tell me anything


----------



## cosmicturner (Feb 7, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Did you call the police?


----------



## RockyBlue (Jan 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


That sucks Monte. However, you should feel honored that you build such nice pieces, people are willing to break the law just to have one!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Sorry to hear that Monte. It's sad that those type o folks are out there.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


I will go through event management today. Go from there.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Sorry to hear about the theft. In a show, you gotta be on "watch" all the time. Its a shame but there are thieves in the world. Make another set and move on….and I know you will.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


First off, sorry to hear about this terrible ending to an otherwise good show.

Now then, my two cents worth of brainstorming possiblities.
I'd file a police report. There may be others in the same situation as you, and if so the police would be more likely to investigate if there's more than one occurance at this venue. Also it could possibly turn out to be an "inside job" if there's multiple happenings.

Next check with your homeowners insurance. There's been things I've heard of being covered by homeowners insurance where it was thought to be a total loss. Sometimes they'll cover your posessions in an off-site situation.

Good luck in getting it resolved


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Sorry for the loss. Having been on that side of the coin more times than I care to remember, i know the gut wrenching feeling that one gets when the realization occurs that you have been victimized.

Hope they find and prosecute the thief (or thieves) and you get your stuff back.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


I also would go file a police report..At least it might cause the show promoters to take another look at their operations and security procedures. 
Who was supposed to be responsible for items left at another building when you obviously were not able to be there?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Damn! I'm sorry for your loss. As I said before I'd keep a journal of the time here. All good suggestions. I'd also check with other vendors selling in similar price range to see if they had losses as well. This probably has happened before, so I'd also see if there are any stipulations in the agreement to show your goods.

If others have been ripped off, maybe a lawyer?


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


that is a real bumber monte..i think thieves should have there fingers cut off, and if they do it again, then the rest of there hand…but that isnt a very nice way t be is it..what goes around comes around, i think they will get caught sooner then later,,maybe some security cameras caught who it was…grizz


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


I too am sorry for your loss, and not knowing the exact situation I can't offer any other suggestions.
However I am curious, if this second building was supplied by the show promoters, was it not manned and or guarded by staff??


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Damn Monte! Thieves are the lowest life form on the planet. Those weren't something you could tuck in your pocket and slip off with. That took a lot of gall. Here's hoping that they get caught!


----------



## BusterB (Nov 25, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


That sucks Monte. I hope that the facility folks can help you out bud. With liabilty being what it is these days, most venues have cameras that are recorded for their own protection. The police would probably have a greater chance of gaining access than you would.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *a blemish in the ending*
> 
> I went to pick up the items I had on display at the other building. It seems someone picked them up for me! Unfortunately no one knows who or where. .Got a lot of deer-in-the-headlights looks when I asked the staff there. Of course my insurance only covers me if someone sues me, not against theft. So today I get to go talk to bosses and see if they can do anything
> 
> It was the coffee table and end tables I posted recently. I assumed that the area was watched and was safe. Once again assuming anything comes back to bite me.


Monte, sorry to hear. I hope the promoter was able to help you out and was able to explain why the stuff was removed.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Resolution, sort of*

So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


Welcome to the new "normal." At least you got paid and that's a good thing but I do know what ya mean about a thief out there with your stuff!


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


Thats the sad truth. Someone in the wrong will get away with it and the "easy button" is just to pay you. Its unfortunate. Thievery is one of the few things that really gets under my skin. Not only should they pay you but they should give you your next booth free, or a substantial discount.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


I know what you mean. One of the times I had my car stolen, when they found it moderately trashed the next day, I asked "Did you take prints?". The cops said no. So in essence, they will never look for or catch (even if the person is arrested for something else). Of course, my story ends with me paying the repair bill, liability only on that old car.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


Well, hopefully they're paying you your "regular" asking prices, and didnt ask "What would you settle for"

"they searched the facility, no furniture found." Well, DUH, of COURSE they didnt FIND anything. Whoever stole it, took it HOME!

And the other side of me is wondering if by "paying you off" that the management is covering up for an employee theft problem they already KNOW they have.

At least that issue is settled. Lesson learned. Now you can concentrate on the next show.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


At least they paid for your tables. That may make them think about security for the next show so I'd put this in the "win" column. I agree it would be better to catch the thieves and administer a little "frontier justice".


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


PREVENTS YOU SUING THEM?


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


Wow, that stinks but I'm glad you were paid for the items in the end.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


Most shows state in their application contract that they are not responsible for theft or damage. The fact that they are paying for your theft speaks highly of their character and ethics. I doubt that the show had security cameras and they might not have any method whatsoever to determine the theif.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Resolution, sort of*
> 
> So the Stock Show has talked to their staff and searched the facility, no furniture found. They called me tonight to tell me that they will just pay me for it and write it off. I guess I am getting paid and should be happy. It still bothers me that somebody gets away with it with no penalty and system doesn't seem to care.


It is very unfortunate for the the victims. The criminals always seem to win


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spearfish day 1 of 2*

As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.

For us, the weather is beautiful for this time of year. Hoping that helps bring folks out.

Hope you are all enjoying your time this weekend.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Monte, 
Hope the show goes well for you. 
I am selling today as well, a bit on the slow side but even though we are at the Spring Bling we are getting flurries on a dreary day.

CtL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


I hope you do exceptionall well at the show…being a home show I would imagine it is inside and comfortable.
Just keep all your stuff moving and hope you only have to transport a bucket of $$$$ home…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Relish the unknown Monte, it's what makes life exciting. I hope you do well at the show.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


You didnt have to store your extra stock in an unlocked room again this time did you?

Best of luck Buddy!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


You will do well. Hope this home show does okay for you as they are gearing up now that Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Good Luck! Time will tell?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Spearfish is a famous cowboy town if I recall. Your stuff should do great there as they would look good in any cowboy's house (or barn). Best of luck.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


so how did it go monte..big cash, or you enjoyed the food there more then what you got in sales…lol…i hope you did good…and nothing stolen this time…


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Wow, Monte…. I rode a 1953 Harley Davidson Panhead, rigid frame from Lorain, OH to Sturgis, SD back in 1990, and we rode through Spearfish Canyon Rd. It was so nice. We stopped along side of that beautiful canyon stream, and I just had to get me a drink o that…. They say not to, but, hey, they did it in the old west….I don't think it affected me any… lol


----------



## rbtpartsman (Jan 21, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


I hope you do very well at the show Monte. You have nice things built!


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish day 1 of 2*
> 
> As I sit in eager anticipation of the crowds flooding in. I have been anticipating it for about an hour now. This is my first go at a home show. However to push the furniture more, I think this is a better venue than Arts and crafts shows. Time will tell.
> 
> ...


Hope it went well for you.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*

I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.

I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


as I dont drink, I am guessing anywhere from 10-12''


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


quick google search for "jack daniels bottle dimensions" turned this up.

The dimensions of a Jack Daniels Bottle in centimeters is: width = 8.10 cm(3.18897 inches) depth = 8.10 cm(3.18897) height (total) = 24.90cm(9.80314 inches) height (neck) = 11.40cm(4.48818 inches) max. diameter / neck = 3.50cm(1.37795 inches)


----------



## bullhead1 (Mar 29, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


I measured a wine bottle in it was 12 inches


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


Thanks for the dimensions


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


I'm sure you have thought about this. Might add to the dimensions as there are uniqe bottles? and my hand has to get around it? LOL!


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


Monte, empty or full??? LOL!


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


I checked some of mine. The longest is 13.25" and that's empty so add to that cork, wire, etc.


----------



## GeoCol (Sep 15, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


Hi Monte

Just leg rope the people as they come past. It stops the boredom while waiting.

As for the wine rack or bar, I normally allowed 400 mm for bottles. If there is a shelf above the bottle, this allows for the bottle to be lifted and removed. Also some sparkling wines can be 350 mm or more.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show day 2of2*
> 
> I'm not saying it was slow yesterday, but there were a LOT of people somewhere other than here. On the other hand, I did do a couple quotes. Either of which would make it worth while.
> 
> I will throw out a question, I am working on a drawing for a custom bar. How tall is the average whiskey/wine bottle?


Hope today was busier for you. 65 degrees and sunny here!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Spearfish Home Show wrap up*

Well there's 2 days of my life I can never get back. Vendors that have been there before said it was the slowest they had ever seen it. I guess I should be relieved that they didn't consider it a big weekend. You never can predict how a show will go. I have had a few good ones in a row. So I probably was due a dud. I have plenty of work so I wasn't desperate for more orders. But it's preferred that the booth pays for itself. Live and learn.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show wrap up*
> 
> Well there's 2 days of my life I can never get back. Vendors that have been there before said it was the slowest they had ever seen it. I guess I should be relieved that they didn't consider it a big weekend. You never can predict how a show will go. I have had a few good ones in a row. So I probably was due a dud. I have plenty of work so I wasn't desperate for more orders. But it's preferred that the booth pays for itself. Live and learn.


Wow,

Put this one on the last page of shows to show at?


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show wrap up*
> 
> Well there's 2 days of my life I can never get back. Vendors that have been there before said it was the slowest they had ever seen it. I guess I should be relieved that they didn't consider it a big weekend. You never can predict how a show will go. I have had a few good ones in a row. So I probably was due a dud. I have plenty of work so I wasn't desperate for more orders. But it's preferred that the booth pays for itself. Live and learn.


Sorry to hear Monte. Hope at least those folks you talked to yesterday get back to you to cover the show costs. We heard from a number a few vendors the same thing at our show. We didn't do bad though, but hopefully will do much better next year if we return.

CtL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show wrap up*
> 
> Well there's 2 days of my life I can never get back. Vendors that have been there before said it was the slowest they had ever seen it. I guess I should be relieved that they didn't consider it a big weekend. You never can predict how a show will go. I have had a few good ones in a row. So I probably was due a dud. I have plenty of work so I wasn't desperate for more orders. But it's preferred that the booth pays for itself. Live and learn.


Too bad…its definitely a numbers game. I hope you didn't have to travel to far or spend hotel exxpenses also.
The next show will be much better…


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show wrap up*
> 
> Well there's 2 days of my life I can never get back. Vendors that have been there before said it was the slowest they had ever seen it. I guess I should be relieved that they didn't consider it a big weekend. You never can predict how a show will go. I have had a few good ones in a row. So I probably was due a dud. I have plenty of work so I wasn't desperate for more orders. But it's preferred that the booth pays for itself. Live and learn.


Chalk it up and move to the next one! It's all about showing your wares and meeting people. In the long run, all the work and effort will pay off.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Spearfish Home Show wrap up*
> 
> Well there's 2 days of my life I can never get back. Vendors that have been there before said it was the slowest they had ever seen it. I guess I should be relieved that they didn't consider it a big weekend. You never can predict how a show will go. I have had a few good ones in a row. So I probably was due a dud. I have plenty of work so I wasn't desperate for more orders. But it's preferred that the booth pays for itself. Live and learn.


You'll get em next time man!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*It's been a year*

I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.

No big traumatic events leading into this week. I am getting better setting up and so far I don't think I forgot anything.

More to come.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Monte,

hope you sell a bunch! Keep your security up? I'm remembering that you got ripped off at one of these. All the best.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Here's to a SUPER sales event this year! Wishing ya the best.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


This is my booth. It's not full yet, but it will be.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great evening!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


That booth looks very inviting. Hope you get fat at this one!


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Good luck to you, Monte. Sounds promising so far! look forward to hearing more.


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Hope you set personal sales records at the fair. Best wishes for a great show.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Cool! That would be so much fun. I'd love to do an event like that
Good luck!!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Looks like good times


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


Your booth looks great so far Monte. I hope you sell a lot. Best of luck!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *It's been a year*
> 
> I am back to the Central States Fair here. The last couple years it has been my biggest sales event. Major anticipation going into this year. The area in general seems to be doing better economically. The weather is about as perfect as we could ever hope for. Expecting great crowds. I have quite a few new items and of course I will be building all of the time I am here. The grounds opened a few hours ago and I have been pleasantly surprised by the traffic through the booth.
> 
> ...


hope the show is great…you will rolling in $$$


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*plugging away*

Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.

Weather has been nearly perfect, but the crowd numbers are down. I have talked to lots of people and I think I will get some decent orders. I have been building while I am here.

Hate to say it, but no real good fair stories yet.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


Sorry that it's not meeting expectations. Just remember Huff's advice. Keep a positive energized attitude. You're selling you. LOL!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


" I have been building while I am here" How do you manage that?

Sales are not as good as last year's?


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


Some photographs would be nice… just to see what you are doing…


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


It'll get better…just a slow start. As the old saying goes "It ain't over till the fat lady farts"


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


Myam next to the McDonalds Free stageme










My assembly area










I am next to the McDonalds Free stage for entertainment










And a shameless plug for the guy who is giving me a very large order


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


Monte, Sorry to hear things are a bit slow good thing the weather is good. Good luck with the show. My first is in about 3 or 4 weeks.

CtL


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


Sorry Monte and I know what you are going through, at least you're resourceful, productive and staying busy, the shows I've attended I always had to park at a different location away from my booth and I never spent the extra $15 - $20 on top of my rental fee for electricity, as a matter of fact, I just yesterday went out and purchased the Peak Jump Starter along with a 12 volt 8" clip on fan just to keep from having to purchase electricity during the shows.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


No funnel cake???? OMG….. Get with it Monte… lol


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


I hate to be "that guy", but on the mug the 'your' should be 'you're'. I feel sorry for the dude that has a ton of merchandise with a spelling mistake on it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


Brian- You are mistaken. You're is the contraction for you are. Your is the possessive form which he has used correctly. Sorry, but my dear departed Mom was a stickler about this kind of thing!

The second "your" should be "you're" so I guess we're both right!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing, the bottom *your* is what Brian was referring too, I see this word misspelled or misused quite often.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *plugging away*
> 
> Day 4. I have yet to have a funnel cake.
> 
> ...


I don't know guys…. depends on how you read it and where you are from. LOL. Can be left just the way it is and could sound like it's just the way they talk


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Day Seven*

As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.

I was very happy today. After doing this show for 3 years, I am getting people coming here looking for me. At least to me it's an accomplishment.

Here's a night view from my booth










As a favor to Angie and Roger, i subjected myself to a funnel cake


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Thats great. Word of mouth is spreading. And the world revolves around plastic. Barely anyone caries cash now.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Wooie! Yipee! good for you!

I have a PayPal cc reader for my business.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


I knew all along that sales at the show would get good for you. Your work is first class and you deserve great sales.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


I agree, about the ability to take cards… I have 75 percent of my market sales on cards…
Great view, and great looking snack…


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Good to hear that it's picking up for you now Monte. It seems a lot of effort, time and money is use to participate in these shows and I can imagine it's pretty disappointing when they don't go well.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Now that sounds like the Monte we know. You build some great looking things and its good to see the recognition from others. Maybe the funnel cake was the lucky charm. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Good to hear Monte, glad things went well.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


looking good!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


The funnel cake looks YUMMY


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


woooo-hoooooooooooo.. I certainly feel better… Good stuff. We went to the KY St. Fair the other day, and I passed up a funnel cake ….............. yes, I know, I should be shot, but, I passed it up for a big ole bowl o Custard… Oh yes,, Mmmm mmmmm gooda


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that things are picking up. The ranchers should all love your style.
Having repeaters seeking you out is very flattering. Hope you passed out lots of cards.
Funnel cakes aren't in my allowed food group so have another for me!


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Day Seven*
> 
> As we had hoped, the crowd and business picked up a lotfunnel cake. The rancher community showed up in mass today. For those who do these shows, let me reinforce the ability to take credit cards. 90% of my business has been from them.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome! And that funnel cake looks mighty good! Thanks for subjecting yourself to that. I know it must have been hard. 

My boss still doesn't accept credit cards. I've been telling him he needs to step up with the times.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*2013 Fair windup*

10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.

This was an enjoyable fair. The weather was near perfect. As always I hope for some of my "possibles" to come through for a really good show. I have 2 possibles that I am putting numbers together for that would dwarf anything else I have ever done. See if I can make the numbers work. I am trying to use LJ Huff formulas for pricing and marketing. If you didn't read his blog series on that, I highly recommend it. I feel I did a better job of "right pricing" my products.

I have already secured my booth for next year. No sense getting too comfortable yet.

Hope all of you are having a great year out there as well.


----------



## Spoontaneous (Apr 13, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Congrats Monte… you are a hard worker!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Way to go Monte. All your hard work and long hours sound like they paid off.

I knew those gun cabinets would be a big hit!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Way to go Monte. Great news on the show. If anyone deserves it you sure do. Keep on, keepin' on!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Monte. I think funnel cakes and ice cream are in order.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the sales! Can't wait to see what you've come up with for the orders!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


great news Monte, that last day ,had to be wondering if its worth it then BAM ,love it when it falls together and the fruit of the labor comes home


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm really happy for you! You are coming into your own. Maybe let Huff know how much he helped get it right.

Your going to have to hire someone. LOL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


I have watched my brothers hire employees and their problems. Long way from going thru that.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


What a well deserved show ending for you Monte…and it will get even better.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Deluxe Monte. Enjoy it all. Take it all in. Git-err-done.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


I've had great kids and some self centered idiots work for me. When they want to learn and like what we are doing it's great. I've had others who stopped working when I went for supplies.

Glad you have orders to keep you busy. Remember strict deadlines can loose a finger in the hurry up.

Again, Monte. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


And this time you haven't had anyone "relieved you" of your stuff in the "storage area"....

Sounds like a successful show!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


awesome,congrats on the great show.your great woodworking is paying off.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Monte, glad to hear the fair finished with a bang. Congrats on the orders.

CtL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *2013 Fair windup*
> 
> 10 days is a long time to be sitting there. The first 8 days were pretty so-so and only marginally paid for my time there. Then came day 9. It will probably take me a months worth of building to get the orders done. The right crowd hit at the right time. Single biggest day I have ever had. Will be building gun cabinets and poker tables for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


Great to hear that your show went well Monte.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Harvest Festival*

It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


Looks like a good selection and set up. Good luck.

CtL


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


You should do well. You got a great selection set out.


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


I did a few shows where it snowed most of the day.
Chuck


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


Nice to see pics of shows… inspirational


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


Hope you do good. Looks like you have some great stuff in there


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


Go Monte Go! Haven't seen some of the stuff you're selling.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


37 degrees? Dang, I probably would have stayed home!

You and your mom are tough SD stock.

Your display is very inviting. Did your mom do the elk?


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


Do they actually put carpet on the ground?

Nice display.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


No. Asphalt in the street. Beautiful day though.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival*
> 
> It was a blazing 37 degrees when I set up this morning. It is supposed to get to mid 60s. It's a one day show. I did alright here last year.


Nice setup Monte. Wish you best of luck


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Harvest Festival wrap up*

Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.

Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Well done, my friend!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Glad you and your mom had a successful show. And hope it warmed up!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Monte, Glad to hear you had a good show. Ours went fairly well.

CtL


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Wound up almost 70 today. Actually got a sunburn.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


It is good that you were able to share this experience with your mom. I know she must have enjoyed being there with you.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


I don't think you can have a bad show!!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Sounds like things turned out O K. Make sure you wear a hat in the sun.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Great News Monte! A great day for you. I'm happy for your success. You will miss the sunburn when the winter comes? LOL!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Congrats Monte!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Glad you had a good one Monte


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Congrats Monte, I just got though making 5 mugs for this weekends show but I've decided to sell them as non functional (decorative) and have reduced the price, since I don't know for sure if the hobby store epoxy is safe once I I get the FDA approved epoxy in I'll make and sale those but… a pint with shipping is $71.00 so not sure if it's worth even making them anymore, I just don't trust the off the shelf epoxy after reading the replies to test post I did a few days ago.


----------



## AngieO (Jul 9, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Harvest Festival wrap up*
> 
> Although not a massive day, today was a very pleasant surprise. As usual the mugs and boxes did well. Also sold some shelves and a trunk. I did this show with my mother mainly because she wanted to. I didn't expect to sell much. For a one day show it was great. I would definitely do it again next year. The shows have been slower this year than last year. Only doing a couple select holiday shows, so my next big show is the end of January.
> 
> Good luck to all in your holiday shows.


Glad you did well.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Return to the Shows*

After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.

This is my temporary home through Sunday afternoon










Thank goodness I am not near the food court. That causes excessive snacking and weight gain. I was a very late entry, so I don't know if this is a good location or not. For those who do shows, you know that is very important as well. The few pieces you see are the survivors from the fire. Not a lot, but it sure beats nothing.

I will keep you posted and thanks for reading.


----------



## sergiozal (Jan 11, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Gosh, you are prolific…. good luck at the show


----------



## jfk4032 (Jun 26, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a great show and continue to rebuild strong Monte!


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for a successful showing and orders that you must fill.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a successful and profitable show…..one with many orders.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Best of wishes for a great and profitable show, Monte.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Looks great to me, Monte! Don't forget the crowd control.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Good luck at the show Monte…bounce back stronger than ever…!


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Hope you do good Monte.
Chuck


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


It looks like enough stuff to generate some interest for orders. Good luck.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


i wish you the best monte, trying to bounce back from a devastating fire is tough, and your doing a great job of it, i hope you get lots of orders and good exposure.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Good for you Monte, moving forward as always. I wish you the best of luck with the show and can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Good luck Monte…..you've got some great drive…....


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for lots of orders!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Those pieces would all look great in someone's cabin. Here's hopin you sell out!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Monte,

Looks like a good sample of your work. You have gotten orders for pieces from the last show you did. Best of the draw on this.

Hope the security is up as well!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Monte!! Hope the show goes well, will look forward to your reports. 
Glad to hear the weather there is good. Ours sucks and very glad our first Spring show is not for another few weeks.

CtL


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Cool looking display. Wishing you the best at the show.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Hope it goes well for you Monte.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Good luck Monte!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Good looking examples of your talent. I hope that you get so many order that will be busy until the next show. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Return to the Shows*
> 
> After having to skip the biggest show of the year 2 weeks ago, I knew I couldn't wait too long to get back to business. This one is the annual Black Hills Sports Show and Outdoor Expo. I have never done this show before. But it normally draws a very large crowd and the weather is supposed to be beautiful. I am hoping that the combination gets me some exposure and more importantly gets some orders.
> 
> ...


Best of luck Monte. Sell, sell, sell.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*The Sports show - day 2*

I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.

They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


God Bless you! I'm sure that's a relief to know that you are well excepted and profits might be GREAT!
\


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Good going Monte …. What's that old saying … Get right back up on the horse! Keep moving forward even without a shop!

God Bless you brother!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


New show, new crowd, new experiences. It works for me. Glad it's working for you Monte. Celebrate with ice cream.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Well if anybody is due a break in life - it's you. Happy to hear things are looking up for you Monte. Being the only person selling anything is always good .


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


That is great Monte…I knew you would do well.
*I see the crowd photos of the people coming to your display…*


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Hard to top Greg's Photo, ... 
Do well my friend.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Monte by thinking outside the box you stay ahead of the competiton good luck on day 2


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Great to hear Monte!! Hope it keep going just as well.

CtL


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Wonderful news, Monte.
As CtL said, hope your good fortune continues, and on in through the rebuild, too.
You deserve it.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Monte,

Great News! Where is the show? Any special orders?


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


For a show that I have never done before, it may turn into the most profitable show I have ever done.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


I'm glad that the show is going great! I knew your style would appeal to the outdoorsmen (and women). I finally realized what is so cool about your stuff: that beetlekill pine is just tailor made for your style of furnishings.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


Looks like quite the crowd, Monte best of luck, keep us informed, we are all behind you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - day 2*
> 
> I have never done these shows before, I assure you that I will again. All of my expenses were paid on day one. I would encourage the custom furniture makers to look into these shows locally. The response has been great. I was the only furniture maker there and that is always a good thing.
> 
> They are expecting about 10,000 people to pass through today. Fingers crossed for the day.


sounds like a cha ching


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*The Sports show - Wrap up*

Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Great to hear that! Like I said you know your customers! Congratulations!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


well done bud …great here success stories


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Great news Monte - if anyone deserves a few breaks it's you. Happy for you!


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Congrats buddy


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Great to hear Monte. Taking some of that edge off the tool replacement will help. I'm happy with you.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Monte, That's great. Glad to hear it was such a good show.

CtL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Congratulations Monte …! I knew you would do great and it is a sign of good things to come… Gotta get that new shop and tools ready…


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I'm definitely happy for you, Buddy!


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


When one door closes, another opens. Congrats on the show, sales, and optimistic attitude you have.


----------



## hoosier0311 (Nov 8, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Good deal Monte, glad to see the upswing in your life and times !


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


I'm so glad for your success at this show, two or three more this spring would really put you on the way up.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Congrats Monte. You deserve a break today.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Things are certainly looking UP, aren't they?


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


You'll be needing to hire shop help next so you can keep up! Congrats my friend.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Well done Monte. That's very encouraging!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


That's very nice Monte. Hopefully that helps you in getting new tool (maybe the shop first)


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Congratulations on a successful show!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Sports show - Wrap up*
> 
> Well it was a pleasant surprise to say the least. I had never done this show before and did not know what to expect. What I found out is that I need to find a lot more of these shows. My sales out of the booth paid for the weekend a couple times over. With the number of people I had talked to, I had high hopes for orders being placed over the next few weeks. It didn't take a few weeks , today I received 5 orders. That will make it the biggest show I have ever had. It may be a fluke, but I will definitely be doing a few more of these shows. Most of the orders are gun cabinets. It will definitely help pay for a bunch of tools.
> 
> Thanks for reading.


Glad to hear you had a success Monte, Congrats!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*The Fair Day 2*

Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.










The pictures are done by my 85 year old mother














































My friend Tyler makes the antler chandelier and picture frames



















Our weather is supposed to be nearly perfect for the fai. 80s with little chance of rain.

Thanks for reading


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Great looking products and stand too Monty. Who does the pictures, they looked very nice? Glad to hear that your sales are going well.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


I hope you gave fantastic sales at the fair. The booth setup looks great. Your mom does some really nice work…I can see where you get your talent from…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


wishing you the best monte… your moms paintings are really nice.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Good luck at the fair. Absolutely love the pictures. Your Mother is a very talented lady, as are you. Great job buddy


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Your mom does the pictures….
Is there a friendly rivalry, as to who outsells who???

Good luck to both of you, sales wise!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Monte,

Now we know where you get your talent! I'm rooting for a great show!


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Great looking booth, Monte! I bet your mom can run circles around my 28 year old son! Lotta talent displayed in the booth! Among the 'smalls' I especially like the mirror. Hope you do well. Can't imagine why you wouldn't. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Good looking booth, Monte. Your mom is as good with a brush as she is at guarding the house. 
Here's to a great fair.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm really impressed. Of course, I love the antler light that's hanging. It's my favorite, but that's just becuase I love just about anything to do with hunting. You put up a great display. It's very professional looking. The chests are amazing.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Very nice set up Monte and like everyone else, I will also say, your mom has got it going on! Show us some pics of the chests. They look nice. Have a good and prosperous time at the fair.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Looks like an inviting display. Your mom's stuff continues to amaze me! I think I know where your work ethic comes from. Best of luck my friend.


----------



## maplerock (Jun 21, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Good stuff. Thanks for sharing Monte!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Good Luck at this show! It is great to be a able to follow along with your craft show adventure!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Monte, Looks like a great setup Good Luck this week and look forward to the occasional updates.

CtL


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Ditto on the pleasing display and on the talented Pittman family. Do they have the Jaegermeister girls on stilts at this show too?


----------



## MarkTheFiddler (May 29, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Monte, you're going to get cleaned out! What an awesome selection! Best of luck sir.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Great looking booth, nicely arranged and neat! Have a great time and sell lots!


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


Good Luck Monte ,great looking display ,your mom is very talented too,love those pics


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *The Fair Day 2*
> 
> Yes I am starting the blog a day late. I had a furniture delivery yesterday morning. Then rush home to load for the Central States Fair. 2 quick trips to get the basics here and setup last night. Last night was decent. My best sales are on concert and rodeo nights. Last night was motocross and tonight is the demolition derby. For whatever reason, those groups don't spend money. First half of the booth is setup.
> 
> ...


A very fine setup Monte. Good luck and good sales.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Central States Fair start of day 5*

Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.

They have already said that with advanced ticket sales we will have all-time record attendance. Also the rodeo starts tonight and runs through Saturday night. That is usually the crowd I count on for sales. I have had a lot of good comments. I spent more time (and money) getting the booth setup this year. The idea was to look more professional so people could see that I am a real business. I have had a lot of great comments on the booth. Still improvements to make, but a step in the right direction.

Of course with all of my shows it's what happens over the next 2 months that determines the success of the show. There has been a lot of "possible " sales discussed. If many of those come to fruition then it would be a huge week.

Just so you don't think I have been just working, here's a few pictures.





































Thanks for reading


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


im hoping you will get the right sales, im always for the woodworker being successful..so good luck


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


good luck with the rest of the week.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty good so far!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


I hope all ends with a big successful week and loads of cash bulging from every pocket.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Like everyone here I wish you the best sales ever.
I really enjoyed the photo's of the snack bars … and the last one of Monte being a snack bar for the tiger??? 
(notice I didn't say junk food?)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


It sounds like sales are going good so far Monte. Good luck with the rodeo spectators.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


I really enjoy reading your show blogs. Congrats on the sales that you have made, and hopefully MANY more. Great job buddy


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Fried snickers and Oreos,... and I thought Wisconsin's state fair was the king of fried foods.
Good luck with the rest of the week, better double the dose on the Lipitor.
BJ


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Good report, Monte! Best wishes for continued success at the show. In the picture with the white tigers, are you holding a stick of BKP wrapped with bacon?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Thanks for keeping us in the loop. 'Tis nice to hear that sales are encouraging. Besides selling out, I hope as many commissions, as you can handle, come your way!!!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Bet you get more commissions from the cowboys and ranchers as your furniture is a perfect fit for ranch living. Might put up a sign saying you can do their ranch brands in any piece they buy. I assume you have pics in your booth showing some of your custom stuff. The Miller Ranch bar is one of my favorites you have done.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Glad the show is going well for you. I would be interested in trying a fried snickers.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you're enjoying yourself at the event while doing some business. Best of luck now and for future sales! Thanks for sharing Monte, it's great to be able to keep up with all that you're doing and learning along the way.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair start of day 5*
> 
> Of course with sales you go into every show hoping that you sell everything you have. Then the show and reality bothstart. This year, the rreality started late. The weekend was huge. I was able to sell enough Saturday and Sunday to easily pass the break even point. Sunday alone I sold more than the entire week of the rally. I was figuring on being sold out quickly this week. Then came Monday. Oh the people are there, they simply aren't looking for anything. Still having a good week, but now thinking about how much I may have to haul home.
> 
> ...


Hummm, I'm thinking, "where's the ice cream wagon".........Those rings do look yummy. Watch out for that pudee-tat. Check all your digits.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

*Central States Fair wrap up*

Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.

Another thing, is pricing. I have always been criticized for under pricing my goods. My main excuse has been that until I feel my work was worthy of higher prices, let would not raise them much. I am not saying that I am as good as I need to be, but I decided that it was time to start a move towards "right pricing". The formula that I am going by is based on LJ huff's blogs on business pricing and structure. Read it if you haven't, it was a great inspiration for me. Anyway, I raised prices almost 50% across the board. I had to grit my teeth a little when I did it, but I knew that it was the right thing to do. Oddly, I never had a single person complain about the prices. Maybe it cost me a couple sales, but the reality is that I can't compete with Walmart.

some other really important advances, the booth. I spent much more time making sure I had a much more professional setup. More organized and easily accessible. I received a lot of compliments on the booth layout. I am already planning improvements for next years booth. Another thing I did late that people liked was showing the rough lumber. Last week I put out the topic of High Pressure vs Low pressure sales. Several really good suggestions. Since I didn't have time to put together a presentation on sawing the wood through finishing the products nI chose to put some rough lumber out to show what I look for in selecting the wood for a project. Many seemed interested and I probably will get orders for just rough lumber.

Things that need improvement. First and most painfully obvious. About the 3rd day of the show, I realized that I did not have a sign with the business name on it ANYWHERE! It was one of those moments that I threatened to fire myself. I put up a paper banner, but I consider it awful considering what I was trying to accomplish in the booth. Second thing is small items. I was completely sold out of small items by mid week. Odds are that I could have had more sales with a better inventory. I had every intention of having more small items, but you can't eat good intentions.

My biggest show of the year is not till February. But I am already planning improvements for then. I still feel that I am going in the right direction and I can't take me foot off the gas now.

Thanks for reading. I hope everyone can learn from my experience and the comments of the others.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a very good sale and learned quite a lot for the future shows. I am glad that you are doing well and you get better and better with each project. Keep on, keepin' on !


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience Monte. I too should charge more for stuff I build. Mostly I work for friends and their friends. I try to give friends better deals and get a little more from others. I have read a lot of what huff had to say and I agree. I shouldn't just be thinking about my time, but other things like expenses and wear and tear on tools, electricity, etc. Someday I might be inspired to do some kind of show like you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a good show. We been tellin you to raise yer prices and good to hear it was good advice. The business name routed in a nice piece of BKP would be a great sign for your booth.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Very inspirational story . A good lesson for all of us.


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Glad your show was successful and you made some good money.

Now when will it be possible to ship my order? I really do need the wood. I promised some bookcase weeks ago and I think my customer believes I will not come through. I try to explain about waiting on the wood but she says buy it some place else. Please help me get this woman off my back.

Thanks, George


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


well i sent you a PM just as you had posted this, so you answered my questions, i fully agree, keep the pedal to the metal…you're on a foward roll and you know where you need to improve and that is great, i hope you continue to grow and become a force to be reckoned with ….


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Glad you are getting some good sales. As for raising prices, I know good wood products are not cheap. I accept the fact that most items I want to purchase are out of my budget. However, I also realize the value of products such as yours. Knowing the time spent does not make the pieces expensive, but a relative bargain.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


monte your a smart man and only going to move up ward s , thanks for sharing you journey


----------



## 1965scooper (Oct 24, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


I live far away, but the Northern Black Hills always will be my home. It's been a treat to read your reports from the bike rally and Central States Fair. For you, I presume it's back into the woods and into the shop so as to be ready for the 2015 Stock Show. Best of luck to you and all of your family and crew.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the successful show!!!
Glad to hear that you are rewarding yourself…. ie: increasing pricing.
Your work is worthy of proper pricing!!! (& so are you!!!)

NO BUSINESS SIGN!!! You BAD!!!
Oh well….. lesson learned.
Andy's BKP sign is spot on!!!

Do you have brochures/flyers & business cards???


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


If only you knew someone to make a wooden sign….


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Monte…I'm glad your show turned out to be a profitable one as I just knew it would be. We all learn something from each and every show that makes us aim higher and higher for the future shows… Your next shows will be even greater because you are raising the bar higher…Great…!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Good for you Monte.


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Good job on rising the prices, going to be great, if you don't have any complaints yet and you have too much work on your hands, bump them up another 25%. If a product is worth the price then the customers who see the value will gladly pay it anyhow.

I also very much enjoyed your comment about not being able to eat your good intentions! Spot on!  Keep the roll going and best of luck!


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


You are doing a great service to all of us here. I enjoy reading your blogs on the shows you attend. I think we all struggle with pricing at many times. I have a lady in New York that wants to do some artist collaboration with some of my etsy stuff. I just don't know where to go with that one. But I need to be fair with my self and ask a price that helps my family out.

I do see quality in your products so that means the cash will be there too! 
Keep up the great work and Thank you for posting your thoughts!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


No one can be expected to have all the answers at the start Monte. Your business is evolving based on your real life experience. That in my opinion is a great way to grow a business. You are also getting to know your customers better, what attracts them, what their concerns are and what they like. It all adds up to success and it seems like that is coming your way more every day. Glad to hear that you are doing well.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Monte, let me add my congratulations to the pile…on the good showing, the price increases, and the lessons learned (no sign? TSK tsk tsk!) Thanks for bringing us along for the ride.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Monte,

Congratulations on your shows!

The greatest thing you're doing is taking the time to critique yourself and your booth so you can improve on the next show.

I'm impressed with how your growing not only as a professional woodworker, but also a professional businessman.
You are a great help and inspiration for us all.

Thanks for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Monte, Congrats on the show. Hope some of those custom orders come through as well. Glad to hear you have improvements already in mind for the next one. Look forward to seeing them as they progress.

CtL


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Monte,
Congrats on the show, I'm so happy that it turned out well for you.
We have all learned from, and enjoyed your posts. Thank you for sharing the experience.


----------



## scoobydooo9r (Jan 24, 2008)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


That's what I like about you Monte! You plan, do, then evaluate, and plan again. Test until you reach the desired outcome. I think that some people think that selling your handmade work is a breeze, but it's hard work! Congrats on your biggest month, and I hope you get lots of calls from the potential clients. Thanks for sharing your experience and thoughts with us.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Thnx for sharing with us Monte. Appreciate your in and output.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Monte, you are one of the most productive woodworkers that I know of and you've had your ups and downs. However, you have what it takes to succeed and I know that you will get to where you want to be eventually. I admire you and your wonderful positive attitude and am glad that everything seems to be going well and that your business is growing.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Michael68504 (Jun 8, 2016)

mojapitt said:


> *Central States Fair wrap up*
> 
> Although it started with a bang, I only really had one more big day. However, I still had the 2nd biggest week ever and I am having my biggest month ever. So would I have wanted to sell more? Of course, that's the idea. But I can't be disappointed with the results. I also have several of what I consider "very possible" custom orders. If most of them come through it will be a huge show for me.
> 
> ...


Mr pittman do you have family that from Nebraska or Torrington Wyoming area


----------

